
Riot Games sends private info of wrong account for a user's GDPR data request - rococode
https://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/8ubnn3/riot_just_sent_me_account_data_of_someone_elseif/
======
rococode
The company behind League of Legends recently opened up a ticketing service to
request your account data per GDPR regulations. At least a couple people now
have received account data for _someone else 's account_!

List of data included, from the support site [1]:

\- Your Summoner name, username, and

\- The phone number attached to your account

\- Your registered date of birth

\- Aggregate report history, including reports made and received, from the
last 3 months. Report notes are not included.

\- In-game chat logs for the last 3 months (other player names will be
redacted)

\- Login history for the last 3 months

\- Account modifications for the last 3 months

\- All store transactions (skins, champions, etc.)

\- All monetary (RP) purchases

Highlights being usernames, date of birth, phone numbers, and according to the
linked post, all IP addresses.

[1] [https://support.riotgames.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360001299888](https://support.riotgames.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360001299888)

